# Question about Primer over skimcoat.



## K.Pav (Jan 18, 2010)

I've been painting in the family business for 7 years now and our standard practice when priming a skimcoat is we only use All-Purpose (Bmoore) Alkyd Primer. (We sand the primer before brush work) Our topcoats are usually oil-based satin brush work, or oil-based glazes.

Recently, my friend bought an apartment, and wants a skimcoat done. Although he wants to avoid the heay vapors and smell of Alkyd primers. I've never used an All-Purpose Acrylic primer over a skimcoat, and my father shuns the idea, so I came here for an outside opinion.

If my skimcoat is fully cured and dusted before my primer, I don't see why I can't prime with an acrylic primer/sealer. The topcoat will be a B.Moore Regal Acrylic Matte Finish.

Any tips?* Is it ok to use an acrylic primer/sealer over a skimcoat?*


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You won't have any problems applying a WB sealer over a skim with a WB topcoat. 

Now if you were doing the oil topcoat like you usally do I would just use the oil primer.


----------



## K.Pav (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply, I just needed the reassurance of a second opinion!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

You guys beat me waking up by an hour or so, or else never went to sleep.

You won't have any problems applying a WB sealer over a skim with a WB topcoat. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Just to make sure, you are skim coating with drywall compound, correct? Not plaster skim coating with a lot of lime in the plaster?


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

No oil...anything On drywall


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Workaholic has it right. However, I wouldn't have a problem applying oil base over a thoroughly cured WB primer. 

The link references a latex primer for their product.(see data sheet)
http://www.usg.com/navigate.do?reso...HEETROCK_Brand_All_Purpose_Joint_Compound.htm


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Bare drywall + Oil-base anything = disaster


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Woody said:


> Bare drywall + Oil-base anything = disaster


Have you ever applied oil base stain killer to discolored, unfinished drywall in a garage. It works great.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Have you ever applied oil base stain killer to discolored, unfinished drywall in a garage. It works great.


Raises the grain of paper coating on drywall... kind of like spray painting with-out a back roll... But a garage is like painting a shed....who cares.

Why spend all that extra money, and deal with the fumes, clean-up.... latex primer will work just as good, and I can use my rollor cover again...and I'll get paid the same, with less head-ack


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Woody said:


> Raises the grain of paper coating on drywall... kind of like spray painting with-out a back roll... But a garage is like painting a shed....who cares.
> 
> Why spend all that extra money, and deal with the fumes, clean-up.... latex primer will work just as good, and I can use my rollor cover again...and I'll get paid the same, with less head-ack


I agree. I'll use non solvents as much as possible. Problem is, some of that staining bleeds through water base primer/sealers. You being from San Jose CA, should know how much people like their textured, and painted garages.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I agree. I'll use non solvents as much as possible. Problem is, some of that staining bleeds through water base primer/sealers. You being from San Jose CA, should know how much people like their textured, and painted garages.


I put oil on bare drywall.... I'll need a palm sander, instead of a pole sander.
I never painted in Cally.... but, I understand your statement.
We just don't agree on using Oil base products with drywall... "Unless the customer is aware of the extra expense in labor"... then we agree.

It's ALL about the money.... with them, and me

It's fare to say...we are both correct, It just depends on the job, and solving a problem with as little expense, as possible.

Nice to meet you !

Stay Frosty


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I was going to post something similar. 

Thanks, and good to have you aboard here!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

CApainter said:


> However, I wouldn't have a problem applying oil base over a thoroughly cured WB primer.


I agree 100% I was just keeping it simple.


----------



## K.Pav (Jan 18, 2010)

To answer a follow up question earlier, yes I am skimming with Joint Compound not Plaster with lime.


----------

